# Amazing Honda Accord Commercial



## Blue Tick (Jan 19, 2008)

[video=youtube;uyN9y0BEMqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyN9y0BEMqc[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2008)

Seen it. Very cool.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 19, 2008)

That is a very good advertisement.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2008)

Kewl.


----------

